# Beachcart



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I told you all I would post a pic of the beachcart I made when I got it developed, so here it is.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Does it run on Regular unleaded gas and is it air-conditioned.

P.S. LOL-I love the cart, just don't like talented, skilled people! I am proud when my double overhand knots work.


----------



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

Beachbms,
That is a very nice construction. If you don't mind me asking how much did she set you back? Was it a big savings from the high priced commercial products?

Looks great!

Fish On Brother!

Thanks,
Litz


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I spent $50 on pvc, glue and connections. I just happen tohave wheels laying around. Ive heard u can get simular wheels at local fleamarts, but never looked. so yea personally I saves about $150 inside measurements are 22*40.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ingenious!Nice cart.If there is will there is a way.I gotlazy and plunked the 150.00 clams for my surf cart(Surf Mate Sr.)

I wouldn't mind making 1 for out of town use(vacationing)


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Nice beachbum. Look's great.


----------

